# need immediate help to open local shelter to rescu



## lnsmdove (Oct 12, 2009)

Our local shelter is not really rescue friendly at present due to city policy. The actual shelter workers are, for the most part willing to work with the breed rescue groups. The problem stems from local city officials. There is a city council meeting tonight which will be addressing this issue. Please sign the petition supporting rescue at the following site http://www.thepetitionsite.com/12/release-the-animals-to-rescue-groups

Thanks in advance. Sorry, I didn't have this posted sooner but I just got the info this AM, I have gone over to the shelter today and talked to them and they (the folks actually at the shelter) want to cooperate with rescue.

Susan
Grace GSD


----------

